# Help Please: Trouble using ViewNX2 with iPhoto on iMac.



## PropilotBW (Jun 6, 2014)

I am having trouble finding or even allowing my photos on my Mac to be opened or viewed in ViewNX2.  

This may seem remedial (and I hope it is) Searching through the ViewNX2's expandable menus, I search for my iPhoto library under "users" and the iPhoto library should be at the "Pictures" location.  ViewNX2 is not seeing these photos. 

I am new to a Mac platform, so hopefully somebody who is well versed can help me out.  

Thanks!


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 6, 2014)

More details are needed. 

What kind of camera are the photos from?
What version of the applications are you using?
What version of the Mac OS are you running? 

My guess is you are unable to use the photos in iPhoto because your computer does not have a version of camera raw support new enough to handle the files from your camera.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 7, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> More details are needed.
> 
> What kind of camera are the photos from?
> What version of the applications are you using?
> ...



Using a D5100.

downloaded NX2 version 2.9.2 on Mac OSX 10.9.3


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 7, 2014)

I am wondering if by importing my photos into iPhoto is actually not in a "file folder" for storing files but only viewing software?


----------



## Designer (Jun 7, 2014)

I could not get NX2 to load on my iMac, so I bought Aperture3.

When I upload my files, they are imported into the Aperture library.

I quit using iPhoto due to the wonky file system.

After uploading, and possibly editing, I then move the files to folders by subject, and once in a while back up all photo files to an external SSD.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 7, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> Using a D5100.
> 
> downloaded NX2 version 2.9.2 on Mac OSX 10.9.3



I have never used NX2 but your camera should work fine with iPhoto, run software update to make sure you have the test camera raw support.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 7, 2014)

Designer said:


> I could not get NX2 to load on my iMac, so I bought Aperture3.
> 
> When I upload my files, they are imported into the Aperture library.
> 
> ...



You started using Aperture because iPhoto has a wonky file system?

iPhoto and Aperture use the exact same file system. In fact you can open a iPhoto library using Aperture and you can open an Aperture library using iPhoto.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 7, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> I am wondering if by importing my photos into iPhoto is actually not in a "file folder" for storing files but only viewing software?



When you import photos into iPhoto it puts the file into the iPhoto library, if you were to manually go and move those photo files thhen iPhoto will not know where they are. 

Just let iPhoto handle the organizing of the files.


----------



## Designer (Jun 7, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I could not get NX2 to load on my iMac, so I bought Aperture3.
> ...



Yup.  I couldn't move files around to sort within iPhoto.  That was the biggest problem, and I went through and identified lots of faces, but iPhoto kept making the same incorrect assumptions on those that were not identified by me.  I call it wonky, and I don't use it.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 7, 2014)

So, if I go and buy Lightroom, am I going to have this same issue of finding the files??


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 7, 2014)

Designer said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



You called the file system wonky but they use the same file system. Why do you need to be moving the files around you can simply access them from within the program.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 7, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> So, if I go and buy Lightroom, am I going to have this same issue of finding the files??



You can find then right in iPhoto right now.  

The whole reason iPhoto keeps all the files in the iPhoto library is because people kept going in and re arranging the files manually doing this after you add them to iPhoto or any other photo management software will cause the program to no longer know where the files are. 

I have seen many people mess up there iPhoto, Aperture, or Lightroom and have to start over because they decided to go in and manually change where all the photos were after they added them to the library. 

Why do you need to access the files another way then in the program itself.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 7, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> > So, if I go and buy Lightroom, am I going to have this same issue of finding the files??
> ...



When I am scrolling through iPhoto in search of a particular photo, the loading buffer keeps rearranging the photos right as I'm about to select the one I want.  It is driving me crazy, and I don't like it.

I am also looking for an easy way to resize files...and I have yet to figure out how to do that in iPhoto.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 7, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > PropilotBW said:
> ...



Ahh all this info should have been given earlier. 

Sounds like there may be an issue with your iPhoto library. Try this. 
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht2638

As for resizing them you should be able to select small medium large when exporting them, at least I remember this option when I used iPhoto years ago. If you are looking to resize to a specific pixel dementions you will want to use photoshop.


----------



## Designer (Jun 7, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> So, if I go and buy Lightroom, am I going to have this same issue of finding the files??



I don't have personal experience with Lightroom, but IMO it should work fairly transparently.  Meaning I don't see why it wouldn't allow you to import/export/save/resize, etc. just as Aperture does.

BTW: when I export from Aperture, it gives me choices: Version or Original and then:

JPEG - original size
JPEG - 50% of original size
JPEG - fit within 1024 x 1024
JPEG - fit within 64- x 640
TIFF - Original size (8-bit)
TIFF - Original size (16-bit)
TIFF - 50% of original size
TIFF - fit within 1024 x 1024
PNG - original size
PNG - 50% of original size
PNG - fit within 1024 x 1024
PNG - fit within 640 x 640
PSD - original size (16-bit)
PSD - 50% of original size (16-bit)
email small - JPEG
email medium - JPEG
email original size - JPEG

And, of course, you can change the original size manually while in editing mode before you export it.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 7, 2014)

Try using NX-D it's new and free now. Don't think it will solve your file issue though.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2014)

Before going through all of this have you used the disk utility to check the disk structure and if necessary repair the disk lately?  Have you used the disk utility to check and if necessary repair the permissions?  Some simple basic MAC maintenance may be in order.


----------

